# Possible new enclosure set up suggestions.



## Methal (Aug 25, 2015)

My lovely wife found me a 40 gallon enclosure Pic: 





(wow thats large! and the picture too!)

The largest T in my collection is about a 5-6 inch P. Striata, next would be my golden Knee at bout the same size. Thinking there would be a lot of unused wasted space even with a large T in there. 

Now what I was thinking of doing is taking some plywood, or similar (first thought was plexi-glass) and segmenting the 40gal into 3 separate compartments. 

However my worry is 1 I dont want to use ply wood. Looks a bit trashy, and there is the mold problem with damp substrate. 
2nd is if I use plexi-glass will the Ts be able to see each other. Will they get worked up/stressed out and attempt to fight. 

I could use some creative suggestions on what I can do with this. What I may end up doing is setting it up vertically, use the plexi glass, and create a sort of standing tarantula apartment.

Though i'm about as creative as a box of rocks, so I thought i'd ask and get some of your artistic help =D

EDIT: looking at it now, I think it might even be a 60 gal.


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Aug 25, 2015)

Get A AF T.stirmi or Blondi. And Make Something Really Pretty It Would Look Amazing, Keep us Updated Bud.


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 25, 2015)

That's too big even for a T. stirmi. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 25, 2015)

Plexiglas comes in opaque and semi opaque colors...divide away.


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Aug 25, 2015)

You could use a plexiglass divider for 2 T.stirmi or 4 Dividers For 4 Small T's Or For Dwarfs You Could Have Up To 8 Dividers.


----------



## Faing (Aug 25, 2015)

The issue with separate compartments is if anything comes loose you end up with one fat spider, though if you go that route I'd love to see the set up. I feel it's a bit large so with any single tarantula you would probably end up with unused space. If you keep other species there's some reptiles or even hamsters that would fit well in it. Or maybe communal tailless whip scorpions? I think they're a more active species that sometimes tolerates being communal, someone correct me if I'm wrong as I don't have a lot of experience with them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Prle (Aug 25, 2015)

In situation like this I would go with an acrylic divider glued with silicon to the tank sides. After that you can glue some coco peat and bark on it using silicon. Contact points of the divider and tank can be masked with some tape or something else placed to the outer side of the tank.


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 25, 2015)

Prle said:


> In situation like this I would go with an acrylic divider glued with silicon to the tank sides.



Even if the dividers are secure, there's the issue of a lid.  It has to fit snug on top of each divider, and be heavy, so that determined spiders can't pull their way over.  A lot of people have had spiders do that and can kill their neighbor.  Along with that is the challenge of ventilation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueandbluer (Aug 25, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Even if the dividers are secure, there's the issue of a lid.  It has to fit snug on top of each divider, and be heavy, so that determined spiders can't pull their way over.  A lot of people have had spiders do that and can kill their neighbor.  Along with that is the challenge of ventilation.


Agreed. We once lost a spider at the zoo to the fangs of her neighbor this very way. 

May I suggest that if you decide the divider route, you do two things:

1) Fixed dividers that are immobile, as someone above mentioned
2) Devise a method that uses individual, secured lids. This way there's no potential join between two sections.


----------



## Methal (Aug 25, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptiles said:


> Get A AF T.stirmi or Blondi. And Make Something Really Pretty It Would Look Amazing, Keep us Updated Bud.


I have an LP...though shes only about 4.5 inches tops. 

I have her set up in a 10 gallon. Bit over kill i know, but she is the meanest T I have. Far meaner than my OBT. I hate to re house her, she rears up, fangs everything and kicks so much hair I have to leave the room. 
Shes been this way since she was an inch long. 

I freaking LOVE it =D


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a 10" Female LP She Is Worse than a H.mac And A OBT On Wheels.


----------



## vespers (Aug 25, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptiles said:


> I have a 10" Female LP


Is that so? Let's see a picture of this 10 inch Lp next to a ruler (or a picture of it at all). Given your propensity to lie in past posts...and that Lps very rarely (if ever) reach that size...we have little reason to believe you.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 26, 2015)

If you didn't want to separate it, you could use it as a massive communal setup, that would be able to hold quite a few M. Balfouri and hundreds of H. Incei. However you would have tol use extreme caution of a jailbreak when entering a tank with that many Ts


----------



## EulersK (Aug 26, 2015)

Please don't get an LP thinking that it will ever reach that size... 

Personally, I'd do what another recommended. Get a large spider (theraphosa), and go wild in the enclosure. You have plenty of room to make it a display piece - real plants, a waterfall feature, wood backing, the works. The spider may not care about all the extra space, but given the theraphosa's tendency to be display spiders, I think it would be very cool to have out in the living room or something. I've been wanting to do a big display piece like that with my stirmi for quite some time.


----------



## scott308 (Aug 26, 2015)

Jarvis said:


> If you didn't want to separate it, you could use it as a massive communal setup, that would be able to hold quite a few M. Balfouri and hundreds of H. Incei. However you would have tol use extreme caution of a jailbreak when entering a tank with that many Ts


[YOUTUBe]iC6Cgb8nHwk[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 26, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Even if the dividers are secure, there's the issue of a lid.  It has to fit snug on top of each divider, and be heavy, so that determined spiders can't pull their way over.  A lot of people have had spiders do that and can kill their neighbor.  Along with that is the challenge of ventilation.


not gona mention your little plexi cutter/chipper T this time?


----------



## varanoid (Aug 26, 2015)

They have black plexiglass might look sharp. Do individual lids. No waterfall. My 2 cents.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 26, 2015)

Jarvis said:


> If you didn't want to separate it, you could use it as a massive communal setup, that would be able to hold quite a few M. Balfouri and hundreds of H. Incei. However you would have tol use extreme caution of a jailbreak when entering a tank with that many Ts


not a bad idea according to blue jaye she uses similar for 5 fms, tho says shed go larger. i thought about using a custom 29 on its side for balfouri slings [sliding front doors will be my prob] but i think overall a custom tank would be needed for things larger then 5 adults ^_^

however on incies.. yea that may need a custom top with food doors in the center lmaoo


----------



## Methal (Aug 26, 2015)

I'll definantly consider setting it up for large blondi/stirmi/burgundy. 
I haven't made that leap yet, though I do like the larger spiders. 

I have read that they are hard to take care of. I've seen some petty big specimens in local pet stores. (8ish inch blondi at one) However they always seem to look sickly, and all dried out...Like they have a bad case of dandruff.


----------



## OutsideAgent (Aug 26, 2015)

I think the standing idea you have with fixed dividers as mentioned would be a good set up would look pretty cool, I agree with the separate entry/exit into each division if that's the route your going down though and I'm sure there will be another forum or website that could help you out with some info on that! Or as otherwise mentioned look into communal species or the likes  be sure to show us what you make though sounds intriguing haha!


----------



## cold blood (Aug 26, 2015)

Divided tank for t's=bad idea

I wouldn't even consider that option.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EulersK (Aug 26, 2015)

Methal said:


> I have read that they are hard to take care of. I've seen some petty big specimens in local pet stores. (8ish inch blondi at one) However they always seem to look sickly, and all dried out...Like they have a bad case of dandruff.


It took me awhile to make the jump as well, but they're really not that difficult to take care of. Apparently blondi's aren't the hardiest species, but stirmi's are quite durable (and cheaper). If you've had a species in need of humidity before, you'll be fine. The only thing that caught me off guard is the aggression - mine is far more aggressive than even my OBT, and she's fast when she wants to be.

As for them looking sickly... yeah, they're just not the prettiest spiders. It doesn't help that they kick hairs pretty much constantly. The ones you're looking at may very well be ill, but don't expect to get a theraphosa with a 'full head of hair', so to speak.

All in all, my T. stirmi is one of my favorite spiders, highly recommended. Just go with a stirmi, not a blondi.


----------



## Oreo (Aug 27, 2015)

I think a communal setup would be more interesting and less work than dividing the tank. Picture throwing in a handful of crickets/small roaches and watching the carnage vs watching a single Theraphosa sitting in a fifth of the tank. If you do divide it up, I also vote for individual lids and you may need to create a frame for the top.


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Aug 27, 2015)

Seen it done, successfully too... bpBut the tankwas made/adapted professionally. Personally I'd go communual. M. Balfouri if you're experienced rnough and rich rnough lol.


----------



## PMMEYOURTs (Aug 30, 2015)

If you divide it, bring the plexiglass to a "T" at the top and place a double hinge atop it. Then mount a split lid.

Like this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Methal (Aug 30, 2015)

PMMEYOURTs said:


> If you divide it, bring the plexiglass to a "T" at the top and place a double hinge atop it. Then mount a split lid.
> 
> Like this:
> View attachment 138611


i like that. thank you!


----------

